# Blue-green algae?



## dubharmonic (Oct 31, 2009)

My tank had been doing fine for several months, and then suddenly BOOM this stuff is all over just one corner of the tank.










Based on what I can tell it's blue-green algae, right? Other than increasing water circulation in this corner and doing water changes, is there anything I can do? Does anything eat it?

I'd appreciate any help, it's starting to cover a few of my crypts.


----------



## jas1w124 (Dec 18, 2009)

I have read that h202 or hydrogen peroxide works if you can put it in a syringe and apply it directly on it. Possibly excel would do the same. I have also read it can be caused by low nitrate.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Nail that stuff with hydrogen peroxide in a syringe just like jas said. Worked wonders for my outbreak. You can safely use up to 2-3 mL of hydrogen peroxide per gallon of water. You'll spray it and within a few seconds it should start to bubble. For best application, stop all circulation/filters while treating, so it goes where you want it.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi dubharmonic,

That is some very nice blue-green algae you have there. flashbang009 is correct, H2O2 will kill off your current outbreak but to treat the underlying cause you will need to increase your nitrate dosing (KNO3) and don't forget weekly water changes. I have not seen where Excel has had any effect on this stuff!


----------



## dubharmonic (Oct 31, 2009)

Last night I went out and picked up 10 gallons of R/O water, a bottle of H2O2 and a plastic syringe. As I was syphoning out water, I moved the hose over the outbreak, and like magic it lifted up in a solid sheet and was sucked into the water bucket. Even on the leaves there's nearly no trace that it was ever there! I hadn't expected it to let go that easily. 

I'm almost a little bummed, because I wanted to fry it with the H2O2.

What would you guys recommend for increasing my nitrate?


----------



## jas1w124 (Dec 18, 2009)

You could get seachem nitrogen unless you want to start dosing dry ferts from aquariumfertilizer.com


----------



## dubharmonic (Oct 31, 2009)

It's coming back in small patches all over the tank. A bit too much for syringe spot treatments. I'm going to pick up some Seachem Nitrogen tomorrow, I'll post again with the results.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi dubharmonic,

Good for you, go for the underlying cause or it keeps coming back!


----------



## jas1w124 (Dec 18, 2009)

Make sure you have a good current too. All your plants should sway slightly. BGA grows in dead water spots also.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

I spot treated with a syringe in a 75 gallon. Completely covered bottom. Took me about ten minutes, and it paid off.


----------

